# my girls first real halloween



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

this is the first halloween that they actually grasp the concept. Ya know down here they have a curfew of 8pm for kids and its a city ordnance that u can only trick or treat if your 12 or younger. and there is a clinic that is offering free candy xraying from 6-9pm tonight. what the hell kinda world is it that we live in? i can't wait to leave this damn state.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

She's so cute!! I can't believe that there's a curfew for 8pm and only kids under 12 can trick or treat...that's ridiculous. The clinic offering free candy xraying isn't a bad idea....but yeah I understand you questioning the world we live in. Getting worse every day it seems.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

My town has a 6:30 curfew. Unbelievable. :shock: WTF?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

She is gorgeous!!


i know a very sad world we live in...


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah there is no "she" its a "they" yeah i got twins & they are complete opposites to. they brought dada some good loot. there was a woman who handed my kids some candy, then hand my wife some candy with an invatation to a sex toy party. she was cute to. i ended up just xraying the candy with our xr300, the hand held xray we use for IED's.


----------



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

Great post-
My little ones first halloween too.
Completely awsome.....
I laughed the whole way around.
Kids and dogs, they never steer you wrong.
Get out of VA beach, best friend is there and no good place to raise kids.
Southern education is poor..


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

EOD1 said:


> yeah there is no "she" its a "they" yeah i got twins & they are complete opposites to. they brought dada some good loot. there was a woman who handed my kids some candy, then hand my wife some candy with an invatation to a sex toy party. she was cute to. i ended up just xraying the candy with our xr300, the hand held xray we use for IED's.


Tell us more about the sex toy party! So how was it?


----------

